# UHS private forms



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

So, did anyone go to uhs today and submit the forms? Some people say privates are taking a stand against this and taking a stay order by half the privates are like go to uhs and apply.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

What about the prospectus we got from the private unis at they going to refund it?


----------



## Alinasir (Nov 4, 2016)

i heard the same news, i went to lmdc today and they were saying that they would not agree to centralized policy.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> So, did anyone go to uhs today and submit the forms? Some people say privates are taking a stand against this and taking a stay order by half the privates are like go to uhs and apply.


Well, UHS has not listed some of the colleges even. 



Spoderman said:


> What about the prospectus we got from the private unis at they going to refund it?


No chance they are going to do it. 



Alinasir said:


> i heard the same news, i went to lmdc today and they were saying that they would not agree to centralized policy.


As was with Shifa, Fazaia and some others. They literally told me that they didn't give a s*** and that this was just to get money stuffed down their throats. Like always...


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> So, did anyone go to uhs today and submit the forms? Some people say privates are taking a stand against this and taking a stay order by half the privates are like go to uhs and apply.


Well, UHS has not listed some of the colleges even. 



Spoderman said:


> What about the prospectus we got from the private unis at they going to refund it?


No chance they are going to do it. 



Alinasir said:


> i heard the same news, i went to lmdc today and they were saying that they would not agree to centralized policy.


As was with Shifa, Fazaia and some others. They literally told me that they didn't give a s*** and that this was just done by PM&DC who wanted to get money stuffed down their throats. Like always...


----------



## Daffodils (Dec 12, 2015)

PMDC is just playing with our future just , such a great torture it is !


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

It's the country's future which is more at stake, but hey, let's **** with the people who want to study in pakistan and would actually want to make Pakistan a better place and then wonder why people want to move out of pakiland


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Do you really think PMDC is doing this for money? I think they're pretty much going through with this. I honestly dont understand. Privates say one thing, pmdc another and the meetings are going on and they are wasting time and breaking hearts. What is this crap? -.-


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> What about the prospectus we got from the private unis at they going to refund it?


I dont think anyone is doing any such thing. Which is so so unfair. Now being such a fair and what not policy making ****s, why doesn't PMDC return us our money? Yet they say it's privates fault they didn't read our policy before and didn't inform kids not ours. Which is pathetic.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

And also, why isn't UCMD in the list? Why aren't all dental colleges listed? I noticed it too


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> And also, why isn't UCMD in the list? Why aren't all dental colleges listed? I noticed it too


Ucmd isn't affiliated with uhs
And only colleges affiliated with uhs are listed


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > And also, why isn't UCMD in the list? Why aren't all dental colleges listed? I noticed it too
> ...


So what about the rest? We buy their prospectuses too? Wow. :joy::joy::clap::clap:


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/07-Nov-16/toothless-pmdcs-decisions-cannot-be-implemented
Check this out guys


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> http://dailytimes.com.pk/pakistan/07-Nov-16/toothless-pmdcs-decisions-cannot-be-implemented
> Check this out guys


Is this even accurate?


----------



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Ucmd isn't affiliated with uhs
> And only colleges affiliated with uhs are listed


Does this mean this new centralized system does not affect unis out of UHS? And could you please provide me a link to this list. I searched, but couldn't find it. Thanks!


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

orangeapple said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Ucmd isn't affiliated with uhs
> ...


Actually they are affected, there's a meeting going on at cmh right now on wether to take sat score or not
So unis are affected
Pmdc policy doesn't state a centralized admission system it only states that a centralized medical test should be used


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Actually they are refunding prospectus you have to have the receipt though


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

Who is refunding prospectus and why? Does that mean PMDC won? WTF


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Actually they are refunding prospectus you have to have the receipt though


Who is? I haven't heard about that.

According to what I know, the meetings within PMCA are still going on. They have threatened PMDC with closing of colleges and hospitals and the sale of their assets in Pakistan. Thus, damaging 80% of Pakistan's Medical Colleges and 90% of health care in Pakistan. Not a threat to be taken lightly. They have refused acceptance of the policy other than the Foreign Seat Clause.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

BTW, where do I find the UHS forms? Links?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Actually they are refunding prospectus you have to have the receipt though
> ...


Any legit source?


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> And also, why isn't UCMD in the list? Why aren't all dental colleges listed? I noticed it too


 Ucmd comes under university of lahore, not UHS. Only the colleges which come under Uhs are bound to follow this policy


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> BTW, where do I find the UHS forms? Links?


http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/AppFormPrivateMedDenColl16.pdf


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Fmh said it's refunding the kids who got in and many privates say the policy is legit and we should just flow with it. Has anyone submitted the forms?


----------



## VelaneDeBeaute (Sep 4, 2012)

Guys if anyone gets a refund on their prospectus money, please let know.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

This has suddenly become a battle of power between pmdc and private colleges. No one really cares about us students who have our future on line.


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Shalamar said that we should apply to uhs just in case the result is in favour of pmdc and that they're still taking applications regardless of what's going on. 
The final decision will be out on the 12th for all the colleges, cause that's when the 2nd hearing in the court is taking place. So we'll find out if pmdc or the private colleges win on the 12th.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yeah, that's the decision from the Senate. Anyhow, most of us will probably not be able to get admissions through that. Most colleges that are heading the PMCA debate are going forward with the normal practice. 

Oh, and thanks for the form.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Which test do I mention? I have only appeared in Shifa NTS and NTS for Federal and Fazaia?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Idk bro
I went to uhs today they told me to apply through them 
And there colleges were refunding the prospectus costs


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Fmh said it's refunding the kids who got in and many privates say the policy is legit and we should just flow with it. Has anyone submitted the forms?


 really?  because fmh updated their website today and clearly mentioned that students selected have to pay their fee by 10 nov or else they will lose their seat.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Omg. Well I guess they must have changed some thing. :/


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks positive for PMCA


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Looks positive for PMCA


So this means PMDC might lose the case and we can carry things as they were going? What makes you think PMCA is winning this?


----------



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Shalamar said that we should apply to uhs just in case the result is in favour of pmdc and that they're still taking applications regardless of what's going on.
> The final decision will be out on the 12th for all the colleges, cause that's when the 2nd hearing in the court is taking place. So we'll find out if pmdc or the private colleges win on the 12th.


Does that mean the issue has been taken to court? If that is the case, I have hope the court will use their brains. PMDC is in for some "bisti".


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks positive for PMCA
> ...


One: Some colleges have already reverted to continuing with the admissions like FMH. 

Two: We can't be sure but threat of closing of 80% of Colleges and 90% of healthcare facilities can either mean a truce or win for PMCA.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

orangeapple said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > Shalamar said that we should apply to uhs just in case the result is in favour of pmdc and that they're still taking applications regardless of what's going on.
> ...


Yes. They are in court and awaiting senate decision too. I think PMCA may win, like they do every year. PMDC always brings about such laws but PMCA shuns them. Some colleges have openly stated that they just do it for money. 

But PMDC also seems very serious this time. Though they shouldn't have implemented it silently and waited for students to waste effort and time in other tests. That's what makes me hate them and their policies mainly. Disregard and self-absorption shouldn't be in power.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

What's PMCA?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

rafiaqureshi said:


> What's PMCA?


Private Medical Colleges Association


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Asad3497 said:
> ...


But many like akhtar saeed, sharif and central park have accepted it and are doing admissions accordingly. Sharif even called me today to apply to uhs. I thought FMH was refunding people? I'm so confused. 

Would PMCA would really do that? close 80% of the colleges? Idk. But if the policy will be applied to Punjab then Islamabad should follow it too and here I heard shifa isn't going to change their policies. But privates in Punjab are yielding. This is so messed up :unamused:


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> But many like akhtar saeed, sharif and central park have accepted it and are doing admissions accordingly. Sharif even called me today to apply to uhs. I thought FMH was refunding people? I'm so confused.
> 
> Would PMCA would really do that? close 80% of the colleges? Idk. But if the policy will be applied to Punjab then Islamabad should follow it too and here I heard shifa isn't going to change their policies. But privates in Punjab are yielding. This is so messed up :unamused:


 even though shifa is not accepting this policy there are forms available online to apply there. just like uhs form is allowing you to apply in other private colleges which oppose this policy.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes I know. But what does this mean? Will the privates accept when PMDC finally does this or not? Or will some start classes and stuff? I mean what is happening. Nobody can pick a stance and here me are, freaking out and nobody cares about how the students feel.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

*Much Ado About Nothing*



Asad3497 said:


> Yes. They are in court and awaiting senate decision too. I think PMCA may win, like they do every year. PMDC always brings about such laws but PMCA shuns them. Some colleges have openly stated that they just do it for money.
> 
> But PMDC also seems very serious this time. Though they shouldn't have implemented it silently and waited for students to waste effort and time in other tests. That's what makes me hate them and their policies mainly. Disregard and self-absorption shouldn't be in power.



Maybe it's just because I'm new in Pakistan (grew up in NYC), but I'm COMPLETELY confused about why this is a big deal? Basically PMDC wants everyone to (eventually) move to a merit-based system where there's no bulls**t ways to get admission (such as buying seats, nepotism, etc). They're just starting with UHS. 

UHS handles the Provincial Entry Test for all of Punjab, and now they'll have control over applying merit decisions to THEIR OWN affiliated colleges. All of these colleges are technically part of UHS, which actually grants the degrees, and those degrees are verified/registered by the PMDC. So I don't see the issue in them taking charge of merit lists. (Obviously, the private medical colleges will lose out on collecting millions of rupees in application form fees and even more in so-called "donations")

Another change of course is that the new rules set forth by the PMDC state NO college (private or public) can make students do aptitude tests/interviews/whatever else they want to call them. *applause* Someone said something along the lines of people don't want to work in/make Pakistan a better place because of this, but honestly merit-based systems are the way to make Pakistan great.

- - - Updated - - -

yeah, I spent like two hours just trying to explain this entire situation to my parents back in New York.

- - - Updated - - -



Asad3497 said:


> they shouldn't have implemented it silently and waited for students to waste effort and time in other tests.


Turns out it wasn't so silent, nor sudden. Article from The News, Jul 11th, 2016:

"ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) has decided to revise the admission policy for public and private medical and dental colleges to induct students purely on merit.According to an official of the PMDC, entry test for medical and dental colleges would be centralised at provincial and federal level and colleges would follow the merit list to be issued by their affiliated university after taking entry test exam.
He said it was decided that eligibility criteria for public and private sector medical and dental colleges should be strictly followed to avoid the substandard medical education and doctors in the country.
Foreign seats in public and private medical colleges would be filled transparently and the PMDC will ensure that there is no misuse of these seats for earning purpose, the official said.Similarly, the curriculum would be in line with future professional demands of doctors so that they could serve in rural deprived areas."


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ahkman said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. They are in court and awaiting senate decision too. I think PMCA may win, like they do every year. PMDC always brings about such laws but PMCA shuns them. Some colleges have openly stated that they just do it for money.
> ...


Well if it wasn't too silent or sudden then how come no private knew and told us and had us save all our money? How come PMDC didn't declare it in the news like it is now? And also, it's unfair for the SAT II kids who apply locally and weren't aware. Specially kids at CMH who were misguided so badly. It sucks because now merit will probably rise and the kids with 83-84 will suffer aka me. Before, privates were taking admissions at different times and some people with high merits went to other places making merits for some other good privates lower. So it sucks. 

I'm all against the donations etc business. I'm against the timing this policy was made so public and all this mess going on. Hell I wasted 30k on the damn prospectuses. Why doesnt PMDC now force the privates to return the money?


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Well if it wasn't too silent or sudden then how come no private knew and told us and had us save all our money? How come PMDC didn't declare it in the news like it is now?
> 
> Before, privates were taking admissions at different times and some people with high merits went to other places making merits for some other good privates lower. So it sucks.
> 
> Hell I wasted 30k on the damn prospectuses. Why doesnt PMDC now force the privates to return the money?


Alright man, I totally feel you on the staggering effect of applications and the prospectus fees. But, private colleges cleverly charge you money for essentially a book. They don't call it an admission form fee or whatever, so the PMDC can't actually get them to reimburse you, I'd imagine. Seems pretty shady but sadly legally ok (??) 

But for your first remark: As I learned earlier this year with the Gain Tax rules changing in July, some governing body will make their intention known and it gets printed in the papers, but then until the actual Notification (I think that's what they call it around here) is posted, the details are free to change. The privates definitely knew. They were waiting on a formal announcement/change of rules in writing (which is absurd, because they knew the entire ball game was gonna be changed). Also, they knew this time of confusion = $$$ :?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ahkman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Well if it wasn't too silent or sudden then how come no private knew and told us and had us save all our money? How come PMDC didn't declare it in the news like it is now?
> ...


Wait privates charge you for books? Don't you go buy your own?  I mean why must you buy from your college which will sell the expensive version or whatever? 

I see. Well, in that case they should've amended it wayyy before the privates started handing out the forms. PMDC is not naive it knows how privates work. They shouldn't have just blasted us with this information in the middle of this where kids are getting in and getting refunds and becoming stressed. Privates are at fault too I believe. A policy like this just doesn't come at this instant and just not meet opposition. Also, it's against A levels kids because only MCATs will be considered which is all FSC based. How is that fair? 

Anyhow, I hope it all works out the best for all of us. Although, I don't have much hope that this policy will be rejected.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Wait privates charge you for books? Don't you go buy your own?


Can't quite tell if you're joking. To clarify: I meant the prospectus fee is what they charge you to sell you their printout of their college's information (aka a book), which happens to include the application form.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ahkman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Wait privates charge you for books? Don't you go buy your own?
> ...


Oh I'm so sorry. It's my bad. I thought you meant medical books lol. :joy:
To think about it, they just charge you for nothing.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Well, in that case they should've amended it wayyy before the privates started handing out the forms.
> 
> I don't have much hope that this policy will be rejected.


Yes, definitely should have been resolved beforehand. (Maybe they were on summer vacation?) Also in other threads people brought up AKU. Idk what they're gonna do about their SAT 2 kids.

And yeah, I'm pretty sure it will stick.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ahkman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in that case they should've amended it wayyy before the privates started handing out the forms.
> ...


I don't think AKU, Shifa and CMH will take this very well. I bet they will rebel.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I don't think AKU, Shifa and CMH will take this very well. I bet they will rebel.


Lol and what will that get them?
MASSIVE revenue loss from shutting down hospitals in protest (not to mention endangering innocent lives - like terrorists) 
Their 1st years won't be registered with PMDC so they won't get degrees until they apply again/somewhere else
Possible expulsion from PMDC (in which case they wouldn't be handing out real MBBS degrees)

This is why I don't get this whole scenario. Like you can neither be a medical student nor a doctor (nor a medical college) WITHOUT the blessing of PMDC. So, basically, I feel like PMDC should be able to do whatever the **** they want as long as it's legal.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah that's what I thought too. But the country's whole system is jeopardized this way by PMDC and the privates. This way many others can threaten to close and many doctors won't be registered and it would be chaos. I don't think that would be allowed to happen. Or will it? Pakistan is a mess after all.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Haha take it easy, Sunshine. Even PMDC wouldn't allow CHAOS .

And where are you from that you can just say Pakistan is a mess?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

ahkman said:


> Haha take it easy, Sunshine. Even PMDC wouldn't allow CHAOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope it doesn't. This looks like chaos to me tbvh. 
I am from Pakistan. I just don't like the education system it has. It's not a bad country. It has bad people and bad policies too dominant. That's an entirely other debate though.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> It's not a bad country. It has bad people and bad policies too dominant. That's an entirely other debate though.


Lol I don't think that's debatable.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...




If you actually think about it, the meaning of 'Private' is lost through this policy.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

What if a candidate wants to apply on both local and foreign seats does he have to give different forms or a single form?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Single form. I applied today and the lady asked me to apply using one form.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> What if a candidate wants to apply on both local and foreign seats does he have to give different forms or a single form?


You can apply to foreign seat only if your entire education was completed overseas. So, you can choose that only if you studied abroad. So, either it is Open Merit of education was in Pakistan or Both if overseas. 



Mij97 said:


> Single form. I applied today and the lady asked me to apply using one form.


Did you study overseas? If not, I recommend only to apply to Open Merit at local. The form will be rejected. I asked the people at UHS, but even they themselves are not very knowledgeable. I ended up conforming from PM&DC.


----------



## ahkman (Nov 8, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> I ended up conforming from PM&DC.


How in the hell did you do that??? :woot:

I spent half an hour today calling PMDC over and over again only to be rejected by the freaking general information extension. It would ring a few times, then someone would pick up the phone then hang up. I thought let me just **** this guy's day up until he answers,:thumbsup: but it turns out he was more stubborn than me!! :?

I mean, how much work is it for the GENERAL INFORMATION guy to answer the damn phone and ANSWER QUESTIONS? I'm finding that every single office ever in all of Pakistan is like this. Why do people even have phones in their offices in this country??? Either people have all the time in the world here to be able to visit every place they have to ask a question as simple as "hey, what time are you open until?" OR people have REALLY low standards as managers (people need to be fired).


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Single form. I applied today and the lady asked me to apply using one form.


What bout the aggregate you write on the top 
Which one do you write?


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

ahkman said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > I ended up conforming from PM&DC.
> ...


Welcome to pakiland my friend. The land of lazy corrupt procrastinating people.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > Single form. I applied today and the lady asked me to apply using one form.
> ...


The one with your UHS MCAT. Or provisional test. 50% that. 40% A levels/Fsc and 10% O levels/ matriculation.


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

I second your opinion!! 



ahkman said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. They are in court and awaiting senate decision too. I think PMCA may win, like they do every year. PMDC always brings about such laws but PMCA shuns them. Some colleges have openly stated that they just do it for money.
> ...


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > What if a candidate wants to apply on both local and foreign seats does he have to give different forms or a single form?
> ...


Yeah I've completed all my education from countries outside Pakistan. The foreign seat is my target if the new policy is implemented!


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Mij97 said:
> ...


No, you write both. Just put a little slash and mention both of the aggregates.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoderman said:
> ...


Both? You mean if youre applying on a foreign and local seat then right?


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Yes, if you're applying on both the seats. Are you applying on the foreign seat?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Mij97 said:
> ...


No. I only have dual nationality but I studied here. I applied locally everywhere. The foreign seat is wayy too expensive even if I were an applicant.


----------



## orangeapple (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmm. Well I applied again this year to a private uni in sindh and got in. Last year I gave the MCAT and got into a punjab govt. college. The thing is I didn't need to give the MCAT this year, and so I didn't. Because I did not know they'll shoot me with this!!!


So, where do I go from here? I have already withdrawn from the govt. uni....


And to those who're saying this is for the good: this is all due to their laziness. Private colleges are not crazy! They only admit those they think will clear Professional exams. They don't just admit losers! Though I am against the "donations" part, they still take those students ON MERIT! They just filter out students who're on merit based on whether they can "donate" or not. Regardless, it needs to stop. But they are AUTONOMOUS, thus "private". They can choose any criteria they want to admit students, as long as they are capable of clearing the professional exams.


I have given send up exams of the govt. college I mentioned, and let me tell you this, THEIR EXAMS ARE ______! Any freaking layman can pass them. They test such CURSORY KNOWLEDGE! Not making real doctors at all! But they can't dare to toughen up their exams, 'cause then the govt. colleges' students are not capable enough to clear them. And they want doctors, whatever capability they may have to practise. Why doesn't PMDC then divert this energy to actually make the exams themselves challenging? This'll make sure colleges STRICTLY take those smart enough, and on merit. This is only a shortcut to "bettering" the system, which will NOT better it at all. Thus, the lazy part. But again, FSc kids won't be able to take it, and that'll mean making the FSc system better, WHICH TAKES TIME, EFFORT AND ENERGY, which these people lack!


And I have given the MCAT. Let me tell you: the SAT II is not that tough, BUT CRAZY DIFFICULT IN COMPARISON TO MCAT! I was immensely depressed after giving the MCAT last year. THE PEOPLE DID NOT EVEN TAKE OUT TIME TO FREAKING PROOFREAD IT! And it is supposed to decide who goes on to take PROFESSIONAL TRAINING! That test was supposed to decide my career for me. THAT TEST! I was not happy. But if they make it tough, FSc kids won't make it. The "merit" these PMDC people are talking about IS NOT MERIT AT ALL, JUST NUMBERS! It does NOT in any way measure a student's capability or readiness to join Med school!


And the fixing of the tuition fee... "Private" colleges cannot give away a thing that has a manufacturing price of a 100 at a sale price of a 70. That'll mean a deficit. And to balance that, they'll need to either decrease the quality to bring the manufacturing price down to make a profit, or TAKE FREAKING FUNDS FROM THE GOVT. Which BTW totally beats the point of being "private". And if the quality goes down... well, theirs are the doctors... capable enough.


I don't think this new system is fair. Add the centralised induction policy for doctors. I MEAN ARE YOU SERIOUS?! In the world, when I say I wanna be a neurologist (iA) they ask "are you really passionate about it? What have you done to prove you are in love with neurology? Can you die for it?" And here in Pakistan: "I am telling you to become a dermatologist, 'cause I said so, I don't care what you might like to become".


I mean seriously?! These people just throw around policies without weighing them, without debating them. Just on whim. AT THE LAST MINUTE (27th Oct 2016).

And all this CHAOS, does not mean we give up hope! We are Pakistanis. We have a responsibilty to set right what reason and logic says is wrong!


I have nothing against dermatologists or FSc kids. I am just laying out the bare truth. FOR THE PATIENTS! This country deserves good doctors.

- - - Updated - - -

And let me add, for the centralised induction policy for doctors, they calculate merit based on professional exams, which like I said, are not real exams. So, doomed to become a dermatologist based on their lame exams. Just like doomed to be in a certain college due to a lame MCAT.

- - - Updated - - -

And I should add: the top 2 positions in UHS's first professional exam part I were by two LMDC's students.


----------



## rafiaqureshi (Oct 17, 2016)

Since AKU is also pmdc approved will admissions re-open in aga khan? because they admitted students conducting their own test.

- - - Updated - - -

Since AKU is also pmdc approved will admissions re-open in aga khan? because they admitted students conducting their own test.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

There is something called Ministry of Health Scores. Got a message from NTS saying I needed to log in and write something. What is that?


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> There is something called Ministry of Health Scores. Got a message from NTS saying I needed to log in and write something. What is the link for that?




For the ministry.


----------



## Sardmank (Oct 2, 2016)

http://nts.org.pk/Test&Products/Results/102016/MinOfNatHealth_16102016_Result/Search.php


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

guys I got a email from Shalamar medical college , they asked me to come for the interview
apparently they are still in court but they want the process to be completed so that as soon as the case ends, they can bring out the merit list and start classes


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> guys I got a email from Shalamar medical college , they asked me to come for the interview
> apparently they are still in court but they want the process to be completed so that as soon as the case ends, they can bring out the merit list and start classes


Did you apply on both the seats? If you did, then is this your second interview? Cause I've applied on both the seats and they've emailed me again for an interview which is weirddd


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> Did you apply on both the seats? If you did, then is this your second interview? Cause I've applied on both the seats and they've emailed me again for an interview which is weirddd


Yea I did, but this is the first time they emailed me
I wont be able to make it to the interview since I'm in Ireland atm but they said that they will do the interview over the phone


----------



## SAM W2 (Oct 26, 2016)

No refunds... Just waisting of money.. They did to us


----------

